# August photos- Lets see 'em



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

August was a great month...over 1200 miles...including a week working/riding in Los Angeles.. I commuted via bike all but one day the entire month...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Time flies when you are having fun!


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

Last weekend's ride in eastern Washington


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

A couple from back home...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*Blackberries*

The berries are awesome this year. They are ripening at a nice pace so I can walk down the driveway each day and get several handfuls. I have been "working" in the garage in the evening lately. In reality, I get a glass of shiraz or cab and tinker in the garage while eating blackberries and drinking wine.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I've ridden 900 miles this August and climbed 55,000 feet. Here are some picures from around the Olympic Peninsula in Western Washington State.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Blue Angels and new bike


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

tyro said:


> I've ridden 900 miles this August and climbed 55,000 feet. Here are some picures from around the Olympic Peninsula in Western Washington State.


I'm so insanely jealous I hate you. 

This looks like the road to Chimacum. Am I close?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> I'm so insanely jealous I hate you.
> 
> This looks like the road to Chimacum. Am I close?


The weather has just been so perfect and I know that old man winter is coming around the corner. I have to take advantage it while I can.

The road is actually Deer Park Road heading south off of Hwy 101 here in Port Angeles. It's part of one of my favorite loops.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

JP said:


> Blue Angels and new bike


Oh man! Entire bike pics PLEASE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

JP said:


> Blue Angels and new bike


Umm,

Did you buy a new bike????


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Umm,
> 
> Did you buy a new bike????


I bought a Pegoretti from SN69. I love it. It's not like any of my retro-grouch bikes. It will remain fenderlightbagless and will be my "go faster" bike. Here is the requisite garage door shot.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

JP said:


> I bought a Pegoretti from SN69. I love it. It's not like any of my retro-grouch bikes. It will remain fenderlightbagless and will be my "go faster" bike. Here is the requisite garage door shot.


We should get ours together for a play date. I brought mine last time. I am glad you got it, if it wasn't going to be with Scott it needed to be with someone who would appreciate it.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

JP said:


> I bought a Pegoretti from SN69. I love it. It's not like any of my retro-grouch bikes. It will remain fenderlightbagless and will be my "go faster" bike.


mmm.... methinks I need a "go faster" bike. Where it would fit in my 645 sq ft apartment - that's another story.

Pegoretti has always been high on my list. Have been drooling over a Colnago master-light as well (chrome lugs - very yummy). Then again, there is always some high-zoot carbon frame....


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

oarsman said:


> mmm.... methinks I need a "go faster" bike. Where it would fit in my 645 sq ft apartment - that's another story.
> 
> Pegoretti has always been high on my list. Have been drooling over a Colnago master-light as well (chrome lugs - very yummy). Then again, there is always some high-zoot carbon frame....


Back in the day..... the early to mid 90's, we were racing on our Litespeeds and Cannondales trying to keep up with the cutting edge of technology. There was a guy who raced often who rode a Master Light with the chrome straight blade fork. Here we were are our exotic metal frames with carbon forks getting our asses handed to us by a guy on an old school steel frame. The shame of it. If I had the room and reason, I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

JP said:


> I bought a Pegoretti from SN69. I love it. It's not like any of my retro-grouch bikes. It will remain fenderlightbagless and will be my "go faster" bike. Here is the requisite garage door shot.


Congrats. I 'd really like to own a Pegoretti. Classy.

If you guys ever make it out to the peninsula, look me up. I'd love to ride with you guys.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

tyro said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bike photos are great but there is something about this one......:idea:


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

August


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Some I've posted, but I still like to share...

The Sage was in full bloom the other day:



















Got my hands on a Hasselblad 500 C/M. What a great camera. Now I want one of those too:




























Ah, the unpredictable nature of Velvia. Especially for the first time user:




















Finally, my happy place... the Water Gardens:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> The bike photos are great but there is something about this one......:idea:


Yeah, not really a bike photo, but too good not to include. It was posted on the bulletin board outside the Joyce General Store. It is one of my favorite stops for drinks and food. Here's a pic of the candy table. Keep in mind that there are _*two *__*more *_rows of candy!










There I go again with more non-bike related bike pictures! Sorry! :wink:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Monticello


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here are a few.*

Enjoy

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Len J said:


> Len


 
A few more


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Me on Cadillac Mtn near Bar Harbor, ME. 92 miles into a 103mile ride from Stonington, along the bays, up Cadillac MTN, then down ending at "Thunder Hole" on the park loop. Good times, awesome scenery.

Oh....I didn't ride with the jacket and baggy shorts, but it was cold and windy up there. I got them from my brother AND his fiancee who drove up the mtn and (they ) also picked me up on the far end of the ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> ........I got them from my brother/fiance who ......


You gonna marry your Brother?!?  

Wow! That's some kind of style right there!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

MB1 said:


> You gonna marry your Brother?!?
> 
> Wow! That's some kind of style right there!



I'm from below, the mason dixon you know..... 

Ah....little errors make the biggest difference (goes to fix post).


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

August was good


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Took two trips. 

The first trip was to the Rideau Lakes region of southeastern Ontario, Canada, where I rode roads like this










and this









to places like this hand-operated lock on the Rideau Canal









and this old-fashioned general store on a dirt road









then relaxed in the evening to sunsets like this (sometimes the best sunsets are when the sun is behind you.)









Continued next post.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

My second trip was to Colorado, where one morning, we decided to do a little climbing









And yes, I made it to the top, of course it was cooler with altitude, hence the extra layers of jerseys (I'm wearing three there.)









Rode later in the week with some interesting characters


















And yes, she rides in that get up









Then on Saturday rode a little ride called The Epic Century, from the high plains, through the foothills, up through the mountains to Peak-to-Peak Scenic Byway (skirting the eastern edge of Rocky Mountain National Park), then back down.

Yrs trly on Peak-to-Peak, blocking the magnificent view of Mt. Meeker









Later at a store where we stopped









And this place was nearby









All in all, a very nice trip.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Good Month*

Beginning:
Those white specks are hail stones.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2732020191/" title="20080802_29 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3289/2732020191_86b660f4f3.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20080802_29" /></a>

Middle:
Oh, Yes!
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2756181073/" title="20080810_21 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3172/2756181073_008ef3924b.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="20080810_21" /></a>

End:
Underbiking with friends.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2821123529/" title="20080831_14 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2821123529_ee52a4d84f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20080831_14" /></a>


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a few. Rented a bike in New York. Next time, I will ship one because fat tired, 26" hybrids could persuade some people its not worth riding bikes (so inefficient). But still tons of fun tooling around the city for the first time.








Brooklyn Bridge Park art with Manhattan Bridge.








Lunch on the run.








And finally, a shot of what happens when gravel on country roads don't like the speed you are taking a corner.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Len J, those are killer! The first set, especially- where were you?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

W.O.W.!

Magnificent pictures - love the sunset. I am heading back to Barcelona in 3 weeks -- can't wait.

Thanks


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Len J, those are killer! The first set, especially- where were you?


2 week cruise in the western Med. London, gibralter, barcelona, Nice/Monte Carlo/Eze, Florence, Sardinia, Malaga, Lisbon & Vigo

Thanks

Len


----------

